# Safety at Job Interview



## weeeee (May 14, 2011)

I'm trying to land my first job as a stable hand/apprentice and I want to make sure I'm not being taken advantage of or walking into some trap. I'm a 20 year old girl living on my own, so obviously I have concerns about my safety.

The place I'm interviewing at is a privately owned little ranch with 6 horses. It's several hours away and the owner has suggested that I stay several days for my interview. The guy seems fairly genuine (from what I can tell over the phone) and talks about his wife and kids.

The other day though, the owner asked me for my physical stats (height, weight, etc) as well as what car I drive because we haven't met yet. For some reason, that just didn't sit right with me so I looked the place up on google maps street view and checked to see if there were any possible sex offenders in the area. Nothing else seemed out of the ordinary though.

I'm just wondering if this is the normal process of being hired for a full time live-in position. If you guys could also give me some advice or tips, that would also be appreciated.


----------



## cfralic (Jan 17, 2011)

I don't think it is okay to ask physical stats for ANY job, unless he needed your weight/height to match you to a horse you were going to excercize I don't see why he'd need that. Don't be afraid to ask why he would need that information, if this is a possible live-in position you MUST be 100 percent comfortable.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Can you bring someone to the interview with you?
How did you find out about the position?


----------



## weeeee (May 14, 2011)

I really don't have anyone to bring with me, unfortunately. Nobody I know is going to want to drive half a day for nothing. 

I put up some ADs on a couple different websites. This guy happened to call me up a week later and interviewed me on the phone for like 2 hours.

The more I think about going over there alone, the more freaked out I get. Especially since his wife and/or kids are going to be out of town for the first two days I'm there. I really need this job though, so I'm stuck right now deciding whether or not I should call the whole thing off.


----------



## RATHER BE RIDING (Dec 7, 2010)

Do not go alone!! Even if this is a legitimate job, I do not think that they would object to someone going with you, especially if it is several hours away. Tell him straight up that you plan on traveling with a friend and see if he backs off on his offer of a job. Your friend may need to stay in the car or keep a respectable distance while you are being interviewed, but you absolutely must 
not go alone. There are just too many weird people in the world.

If you get there and the wife and kids suddenly are out of town for a few days, get back in the car and leave immediately. You are going to be living there, the wife and kids would want to meet you. Big red flag. 

Asking you to stay several days is a tricky one. I can understand him wanting to take some time to get to know you since it is a small operation and you will be living there, but unless I was staying in a hotel, I would not spend the night. 

Asking for your physical stats is not uncommon if you are going to be riding. If you are just helping in the barn, he had no business asking. Not sure why he would want to know what you drive. 

If the job is several hours away, why is he advertising so far from home? A live in job on a farm is usually not that hard to fill. 

I would be all over the internet, searching his name, farm name, address, phone number, anything looking for clues that this is, or is not, for real. What type of operation is he running? Does he train? Sell? Breed? Then I would think that there would be ads, at least locally for his services. Check yellow pages for that area. 

This may be a perfectly legit job, but your safety is the most important thing. If this guy is on the up and up, he should understand that.


----------



## RATHER BE RIDING (Dec 7, 2010)

RED FLAG!!!! I just read the other posts that went up while I was writing mine. He answered your ad and the wife and kids will be out of town?!?!?!? No way, don't go!! I thought you were answering an ad that he placed. I understand that you need a job, but this is not it.


----------



## weeeee (May 14, 2011)

So I just googled the address and I found that there is a business listed and it matches up with his story. I feel a little bit better now.

Rather Be Riding, I totally agree with you. It does sound extremely sketchy. I'll give him a call tomorrow and see if I can come up when his wife will actually be home. I gave his address and phone number to a few friends so they know where I will be if I do decide to through with the interview, along with a phone check-in system.


----------



## RATHER BE RIDING (Dec 7, 2010)

Just please be careful. I am a mom with a daughter about your age, so I can't help but be over protective. I still wish that you would not go alone. Just because your friends know where you are, doesn't mean that they can do anything if something goes wrong. 

If this does turn out to be a good job and what you want, I hope that you get it. 

So now you are going to have to let us all know if you are going and then you are going to have to let us know when you get there and then you need to let us know when you get home. See, over protective mom.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I totally believe in trusting your gut. Instincts have saved me more than once.

Mention that you are going to bring your older brother/cousin/someone on the phone and gauge his reaction. If he seems cool with it and you decide to go you can always say they ended up not coming along.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

weeeee said:


> I'll give him a call tomorrow and see if I can come up when his wife will actually be home.


Do be careful, and keep in mind that any reasonable man would fully understand your concern, and most (that I know) would never even consider being in the situation that you describe. Personally, I always have my wife with me, and am extremely careful about being alone with ladies (especially young ladies) to insure there is no appearance of impropriety.


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

ok, so it's been a few days... where'd we end up here. did you decide to go or not, and if you already went,.. how'd it go??

It seems rather sketchy to me too. It may be perfectly legit, but do take precautions!


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

This whole thing sounds weird. If the guy wants her to stay for a few days to see how things will work out, then you would expect the whole family to be there.
I agree, most men these days, at least men without questionable intentions would no way ask a 20 year old woman to his ranch with no other adults/wife there. Most men would be paranoid, if they had good intentions and only wanted her there for the job, that a 20 year old would start crying rape and the man would end up with a big mess on his hands.( I am not saying the OP would do this, just that honorable men would not want to be put in this position)
I hope she writes back, makes a person wonder if she went for the interview and what happened.


----------



## wishingforahorse (Jan 15, 2010)

Sounds really scary to me. I wouldn't go without a friend with me and the guy's family there. So many things could happen..We live in a messed up world where you can't trust many people. This guy _could _have good intentions, but why risk it? I hope that the OP is safe, and I wish she would update this thread. I think that I watch I Survived waayy to much.


----------



## TKButtermilk (May 20, 2010)

As the wife, I would soo not be down with that. 
This all is super sketch, and I say follow your gut all the way. I personally would not go anywhere near that situation.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kathyk (Apr 27, 2011)

I hope all went well with the interview (if you went) and that you landed the job after deciding it was a safe place to be. I also agree with overprotective mom...it is exactly the advice I would give (and my daughter is 32!) Please let us know you are safely back with good news!


----------



## aspin231 (Mar 20, 2010)

OP- Please update us.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Subscribing. So many red flags I don't know where to start...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Juna (Apr 4, 2010)

Yikes. This sounds incredibly creepy. Subscribing. I hope the OP is safe. Please update us soon!!


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

*I hope all went well! It sounds very off though! Praying everything turned out ok!*


----------



## amymarie57 (Feb 20, 2011)

This is so worrisome... please reply!


----------



## codacalico (Apr 4, 2011)

I agree with everyone--worrisome. Hope things are OK.


----------



## Juna (Apr 4, 2010)

Does "last active" also mean "last online"? If it does, the OP hasn't been online here since she last posted. I sure hope she is safe and comes here soon to let us know.


----------



## RATHER BE RIDING (Dec 7, 2010)

I sent a PM to the OP the other day and have not heard anything.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

The OP was a new member, right? It could be she forgot all about this forum.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

Maybe she forgot, or possibly it was just someone wanting to see how folks on the forum would react?


----------



## StormvaleQHStud (Dec 16, 2010)

Oh my yes RED FLAG!!!!!!! I so hope she is ok. Something doesn't feel right at all. Please please update us we all want to know you are ok!!!

Em
Stormvale QH Stud
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

